# January Herf in Mass!!!



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

We are getting together at the 70/70 cigar lounge in Westport Mass.
It will take place on the 14th and the 15th of January. Which is a Friday and a Saturday.
The lounge has a nice selection of sticks along with plenty of comfy chairs, pool, darts and poker tables!
Just drop me a line here or shoot me a PM if your interested!:thumb:

www.70to*70cigars*.com/


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

On Fridays, I have to do things like work. But on Saturday, I'll be there!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

You know it Zach, Ray and I can be there by 3pm! We're ready for the two days brother!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Saturday we are possibly going to Mr. J's in Rhode Island, so anyone out there in RI......this ones for you.:attention:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Finally get to meet you two knuckleheads!

Going to be fun times, I guess I have to break out my 5 good smokes for this one.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Finally get to meet you two knuckleheads!
> 
> Going to be fun times, I guess I have to break out my 5 good smokes for this one.


Many a cigar will be smoked!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I told Veeral, 6 minimum! Let's shoot for 10 though!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ray and I are leaving from NJ on friday around 11am so if anyone down here either wants to follow us there for the day, car pool, or stay over(we're planning on staying over night), let us know!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got some acids with all yours names on em. Lol.

Not really, they need to stay next to the opus to impart a little zing.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Zach can you find me a nice redhead that wears combat boots and smokes cigars for the weekend? It would be appreciated brother.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm down for a fart stenched opus! haha
I think 10 sticks smoked will be definately possible!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I've got some acids with all yours names on em. Lol.
> 
> Not really, they need to stay next to the opus to impart a little zing.


If you bring acids I want my DVD back lmao.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I think 10 sticks smoked will be definately possible!


I will be impressed if you can do this Zach!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I will be impressed if you can do this Zach!


I will if you provide the smokes! haha

And Ray.... you said you were interested in a redheaded stepchild! Am I wrong to assume a woman also?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Something like your avatar would work just fine!

This is going to be friggin awesome! 2 days of cigar smoking fun!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Something like your avatar would work just fine!
> 
> This is going to be friggin awesome! 2 days of cigar smoking fun!


Leave Sideshow Bob out of this!:yell:

:couch2:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Im soooo mad right now!!!! dam you all!!!!! i'm quitting my job tomorrow!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

:blah: You say something Jim? :boink::biglaugh:



ptpablo said:


> Im soooo mad right now!!!! dam you all!!!!! i'm quitting my job tomorrow!!!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

:fencing::fencing::fencing:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> :fencing::fencing::fencing:


Tell your boss that this is what will happen to him if you can't go! 
:lolat: :fish: Sucks your gonna miss out on those acids. We will take pics so you can see me puke trying to smoke 10 cigars!uke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Took my floating 1st qtr holiday for that Friday!!

10 cigars it is!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Took my floating 1st qtr holiday for that Friday!!
> 
> 10 cigars it is!


HAHA now that is some freakin devotion!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Ray,

I just noticed the FBC shirt in the other thread. Now I'm putting together a mixtape to smoke those acids to!	:drum:oke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds good! I will take some Kuba Kuba and Blondies!

Man I can't wait for this herf!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

This sounds like fun........
Let me check the schedule...........
but it looks good


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> This sounds like fun........
> Let me check the schedule...........
> but it looks good


Dont check the schedule Al. Just show up, I'll clear it for you. :thumb:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

just need to look up where 70/70 is.......

I am in North Central NH


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool, the more the merrier!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

It is still a good distance, but we have a comfy leather chair reserved for you!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Are any adult beverages served at the B&M?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Are any adult beverages served at the B&M?


byob


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> byob


Zach, I'll take some Sam Adams. Ray, what do you want? :bolt:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Zach, I'll take some Sam Adams. Ray, what do you want? :bolt:


 I'll point you in the direction of a terrific package store! haha


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Byob!!! This trip just got even better!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

:lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::smash::smash:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BEER! BEER! BEER!

Jim just tell the misses you are working a job out of state


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I may have to cut work early on that Friday. Gonna be tough tho, the owner gets back from a trip on the 14th, and he'll probably want to "catch up"

But maybe not. We'll see.

I'd sure hate to be the guy that can't smoke 10.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What time is this place open till? Just find me a fire and I will smoke all night!

Well if you ditch us on Friday we will see you Saturday yea?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Check out the website. I think they are open until 10 pm but don't quote me on that. Definately a chill place, I'm gonna crush my all-time record of 4 in a day. All of which will be killer smokes!!! I'm psyched I can't wait.

Chris... just tell your boss who I am. It will be all set.......like butter on a breakfast toast! lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Children.....:lol:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Is it beer only or can I bring a bottle in with me?

NO I don't plan on getting shit faced and dancing on the pool table but a bottle of Ron Zacapa 23 would be perfect for this.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Is it beer only or can I bring a bottle in with me?
> 
> NO I don't plan on getting shit faced and dancing on the pool table but a bottle of Ron Zacapa 23 would be perfect for this.


Anything! Just so you know there WILL be pictures posted. 
So everyone... get ready too see Ray dancing with a lampshade on his head!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok so I'll bring the bottle. I'll have my camera as well, maybe 

I'm not a lampshade type of guy but I can't turn down a nice wig.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

So far, there are 4 confirmed and possibly Al coming. Isn't there anyone else in the RI or southern Mass area up for a herf?! Come on Peoples!!!! Two days of smoking!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't be scared people. There are plenty of chairs for everybody! :couch2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Zach just make sure there is somewhere to get cold beer when we arrive! I have to deal with this knucklehead the whole ride up, we will both need a case minimum!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Zach just make sure there is somewhere to get cold beer when we arrive! I have to deal with this knucklehead the whole ride up, we will both need a case minimum!


Well hopefully both of you make it..... alive!


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the invite Zach, but that's the weekend I'm in western NY for business, figures. 
Hopefully this is the first of many herfs this year :smoke:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Aficionado82 said:


> Thanks for the invite Zach, but that's the weekend I'm in western NY for business, figures.
> Hopefully this is the first of many herfs this year :smoke:


I definitely hope it is the first of many.

Once the weather warms up, i've got some good ideas...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Next one is happening in Jersey!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Next one is happening in Jersey!


+1 I figure in about 6 weeks I will mosey my ass down there!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Don't know about Friday, but I can make it on Saturday.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome George! More Puffers the better


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Don't know about Friday, but I can make it on Saturday.


Good stuff George! Stay tuned for details as far as exact times and such.
It'll be great to have you.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Zach (zfog) - both days
2. Chris (maxpower) - both days
3. Ray (Rock31) - both days, staying over night
4. Veeral (Batista30) - both days, staying over night
5. Al (Asmartbull) - a very probable possibility
6. George (grump1328 ) - a Saturday probability


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> 1. Zach (zfog) - both days
> 2. Chris (maxpower) - both days
> 3. Ray (Rock31) - both days, staying over night
> 4. Veeral (Batista30) - both days, staying over night
> ...


Um, Sorry boys, but probably not Friday for this guy, unless we're going late.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just be quiet and come when you can! We will be there!

Thanks Chris


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Um, Sorry boys, but probably not Friday for this guy, unless we're going late.


We're not going late, but we are staying late. (3pm onwards)


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> We're not going late, but we are staying late. (3pm onwards)


+1 I will be there to at least 9 pm so come on down big boy!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Zach (zfog) - both days
2. Chris (maxpower) - both days
3. Ray (Rock31) - both days, staying over night
4. Veeral (Batista30) - both days, staying over night
5. Al (Asmartbull) - a very probable possibility
6. George (grump1328 ) - a Saturday probability



Zfog said:


> +1 I will be there 48 hours straight, so come on down big boy!


Fixed. :rapture:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> +1 I will be there to at least 9 pm so come on down big boy!


Ah, since you put it like that....

:car:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Ah, since you put it like that....
> 
> :car:


Anything you for buddy! :attention: lol


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

I just checked their website, and on Saturday the 15th, they are having a "customer appreciation day" starting at 3 pm. 
Do you think they will appreciate us??


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I just called them at they are giving 15% off boxes and having potluck dinner there. Zach, how is their pricing on boxes?....(im having ideas again....)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Veeral CUT THE SH*T!

Why do I have a feeling I will be even more broke after this trip! I HATE YOU!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Veeral CUT THE SH*T!
> 
> Why do I have a feeling I will be even more broke after this trip! I HATE YOU!


Because its probably true! :biglaugh:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am starting not to like you guys anymore! I already have Chris on a mission for me....this is not going to end well LOL!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I am starting not to like you guys anymore! I already have Chris on a mission for me....this is not going to end well LOL!


Another one bites the dust.......again!:caked:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Stop hanging out with me....all I do is put the offer in front of you Ray....You could say No. LOL!!!! bahahahahaha


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Stop hanging out with me....all I do is put the offer in front of you Ray....You could say No. LOL!!!! bahahahahaha


Your like the friendly neighborhood dealer! haha
Its all good brother. We all need some VCDA

Veeral's Cigar Deals Anonymous :yield:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You know I appreciate the deals no matter how much I bitch before I buy em.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> You know I appreciate the deals no matter how much I bitch before I buy em.


Bump for Ray the knucklehead! :baby:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm out for Saturday. I'll spare everyone the sob story and try to make it as early as possible on Friday.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I'm out for Saturday. I'll spare everyone the sob story and try to make it as early as possible on Friday.


:spank:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> :spank:


:mn :sl :bx :gn


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I'm out for Saturday. I'll spare everyone the sob story and try to make it as early as possible on Friday.


BASTARD!

We will just have to make Friday a late night! Make sure you are there woman!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> BASTARD!
> 
> We will just have to make Friday a late night! Make sure you are there BIATCH!


Zach and Chris, PM me:typing: if you want me to leave Ray and his filthy language at home. :smoke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What language? Obviously you have been hanging around the Fuente farm too long today!

Mwuahaha


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> What language? Obviously you have been hanging around the Fuente farm too long today!
> 
> Mwuahaha


We can just hog tie Chris to the floor. That way he will have no choice!

But seriously chit happens, hopefully you can get to the herf at a decent time on Friday.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Agreed no sweat brother, sometimes real life comes first before hanging out with a bunch of weirdos smelling like smoke all day!

Just get there when you can Friday so we can atleast have a stick or three!

Edit: Would you still be out Saturday if we were in RI?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> We can just hog tie Chris to the floor. That way he will have no choice!
> 
> But seriously chit happens, hopefully you can get to the herf at a decent time on Friday.


I'm only getting hog tied If ray is wearing his wig and kitty litter pantyhose!

But seriously, Friday will be a good time.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Agreed no sweat brother, sometimes real life comes first before hanging out with a bunch of weirdos smelling like smoke all day!
> 
> Just get there when you can Friday so we can atleast have a stick or three!
> 
> Edit: Would you still be out Saturday if we were in RI?


Honestly, there is nothing I'd rather do next weekend than hang out with a bunch of knuckleheads smelling like smoke all day long. But sometimes, real life kicks you in the ass. I won't even be around here at all.
I gotta be in NH.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well then we will party Friday with ya! It will be a good time and in the summer we will have Herf 2.0!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Well then we will party Friday with ya! It will be a good time and in the summer we will have Herf 2.0!


Summers at my house. Herf-a-que & bonfire. Make it early spring, as soon as it's comfortable to hang around outside all day.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Summers at my house. Herf-a-que & bonfire. Make it early spring, as soon as it's comfortable to hang around outside all day.


Herf-a-que? Is that a knew one because it is wicked. Haha

Herf 2.0 is a must! As long as someone is controlling the reins on the nut kicking dog!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

1. Zach (zfog) - both days
2. Chris (maxpower) - Friday
3. Ray (Rock31) - both days, staying over night
4. Veeral (Batista30) - both days, staying over night
5. Al (Asmartbull) - a very probable possibility
6. George (grump1328 ) - Saturday 

I still have a few PM's I haven't heard back from yet.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds good to me! Fun times ahead brother.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

So Zach, you bringing your best humidor to the place? You see, I have a problem cause I don't have a traveldor so I won't be able to bring any cigars with me.:smoke:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> So Zach, you bringing your best humidor to the place? You see, I have a problem cause I don't have a traveldor so I won't be able to bring any cigars with me.:smoke:


 Well its a good thing tupperdors are cheap....haha.
And yes I will be bringing a couple dog rockets along for the ride!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

15 ct caddy for me and the good ole ziploc baggie!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I was lucky to score some tupper from my secret santa. Now if only I had a bunch of those 5 finger baggies.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think I have enough Alt Twang left to go around, would be funny to all smoke one at the same time and snap a picture!

Veeral bring the one I gave you in case!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok Zach, because I don't want to smoke dog rockets or walk in with a tupperware container, I'm gonna pick up a 30 count herfador.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Ok Zach, because I don't want to smoke dog rockets or walk in with a tupperware container, I'm gonna pick up a 30 count herfador.


Now that sounds like the Veeral I have come to know. lol


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

I would be interested in going, i just joined Puff but this sounds like good time .


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> I would be interested in going, i just joined Puff but this sounds like good time .


You're right down the street from the place (figure of speech). Zach can fill you in the gameplan. It would be a great way to meet some of the puff brothers!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Roger check your profile, I left you a message.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> You're right down the street from the place (figure of speech). Zach can fill you in the gameplan. It would be a great way to meet some of the puff brothers!


It may be a figure of speech, but he may be the closest out of all of us.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

I would like to go lol i am like 5 minutes from the cigar Lounge.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> It may be a figure of speech, but he may be the closest out of all of us.


He surely is the closest!

Hey chris how was that Satori?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Zach (zfog) - both days
2. Chris (maxpower) - Friday
3. Ray (Rock31) - both days, staying over night
4. Veeral (Batista30) - both days, staying over night
5. Al (Asmartbull) - a very probable possibility
6. George (grump1328 ) - Saturday 
7. Roger (Boston Rog) possible.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

If you guys need any info on area just let me know.Like good places to eat .


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> I would like to go lol i am like 5 minutes from the cigar Lounge.


Meeting at the lounge around 3 pm on friday.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds good i will be there.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/eastern/246896-herf-local-b-m-cigar-shops-etiquette.html

Basic Herf Etiquette


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> He surely is the closest!
> 
> Hey chris how was that Satori?


enlightneing. lolound:

It was really good. Super dark Coffee/espresso & chocolate flavors. I just wish I lit up the biggest one I had instead of the smallest, once i had nubbed it I just wanted more, and my firepit was still burning strong. Could've stayed outside much longer.

I will buy more. That's certain.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I will buy more. That's certain.[/QUOTE said:


> This is obvious my friend. Because even though I am 50 miles away I can still see you flying down the slope at warp speed!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Now that my Jets are playing the Pats next weekend, it is probably a good thing that i'm not making this trip!!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> Now that my Jets are playing the Pats next weekend, it is probably a good thing that i'm not making this trip!!!!


Though it would have been cool with you(Jimbob) and Zachbob dueling it out with cigars!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Though it would have been cool with you(Jimbob) and Zachbob dueling it out with cigars!


I would've hated too see the tears as the Pats tore apart the Jets anyway! ound:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So i was thinking, I think we should all smoke in Zachs truck instead!


----------



## BostonRob (Jan 9, 2011)

Wish I could go, sounds like a great time, but I can't miss watching the Jets run home crying after the game!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Then come friday night! Or come and watch the game with us! Or come before the game or after the game! NO EXCUSES


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rob L said:


> Wish I could go, sounds like a great time, but I can't miss watching the Jets run home crying after the game!


Jet and Patriots are playing Sunday. No more excuses.  Seriously though, it's going to be a fun time and it would be a great way to meet fellow Puff members.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Everyone is going to regret it if they don't go.....especially once they read about the antics that I'm sure will go down! :nod::tease:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Camera charged and ready!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I already packed up my sticks, jeez I'm such a dork!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I already packed up my sticks, jeez I'm such a dork!


Yes you are. :nod: I gotta get my 30 count traveldor today or tomorrow.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will just bring my wine a dor to the herf!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I will just bring my wine a dor to the herf!


Oh yeah, that's right! Our herfing begins thursday night at Jrs!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Oh yeah, that's right! Our herfing begins thursday night at Jrs!


Really?

Would either of you fine gentlemen mind picking up a few singles for me that are JR exclusives?

If it's not too much trouble?

:roll:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Really?
> 
> Would either of you fine gentlemen mind picking up a few singles for me that are JR exclusives?
> 
> ...


No problem at all Chris! Give us the list!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Maria Mancini Magic Mountains!!!

And I will bring up a 5er of JR Alt Monte #2's for the weekend as well, as long as everyone agrees to torch one together


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Maria Mancini Magic Mountains!!!
> 
> And I will bring up a 5er of JR Alt Monte #2's for the weekend as well, as long as everyone agrees to torch one together


Maria Mancini was the first on the list.

And I'd like to try the JR Ultimates in a few different wrappers.

in corona sizes if possible.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I would like a couple magic's as well. You guys are no good for me!:yield:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I would like a couple magic's as well. You guys are no good for me!:yield:


LOL! You have no idea....better start saving up for my next group buy....:bounce:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I would like a couple magic's as well. You guys are no good for me!:yield:


You're looking at this the wrong way Zach. I'm trying to find us some good budget sticks. You know, spending money to save money.

Lord knows I could use some cheaper sticks that I might enjoy.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just missed the JR Auction, boxes of Magic Mountains went for $33.00!

5 packs are still cheap though in store, I think they are $12 or $13. I have never had an Ultimate so I am not sure what sizes they come in, Mr JR Fuente can take a look for you since I think he has a bed in the back now


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> You're looking at this the wrong way Zach. I'm trying to find us some good budget sticks. You know, spending money to save money.
> 
> Lord knows I could use some cheaper sticks that I might enjoy.


I love the justification! :fish::rain::roll:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

I've been looking at the JR alternatives myself. Wouldn't mind trying something. 
As for finding some inexpensive sticks, check out the CheapAsh Pass V, to be found in cigar passes. 

BTW...What time is everyone planning on getting there on Saturday?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

All day George all day! Just wake up and come over, we will be there LOL!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Right around 10:00 AM



grumpy1328 said:


> I've been looking at the JR alternatives myself. Wouldn't mind trying something.
> As for finding some inexpensive sticks, check out the CheapAsh Pass V, to be found in cigar passes.
> 
> BTW...What time is everyone planning on getting there on Saturday?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> You're looking at this the wrong way Zach. I'm trying to find us some good budget sticks. You know, spending money to save money.
> 
> Lord knows I could use some cheaper sticks that I might enjoy.


Just post the list of cigars you want(whomever). PM your phone number so when I stop by between today and thursday, I'll give you a call on five packs, etc.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok so you three knuckleheads put together a little something you want and Veeral and I will get it, I suggest Ultimates and Magic Mountains. I have 5 JR Alts already so that should cover myself, George, Zach, Chris and one other. Veeral should have one I gifted him already he just needs to remember it


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

1. 5 magic mountains-Zach


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

According to mapquest, the place is 105 miles, 2 hrs from my house. I'll be leaving around 8:30, should get there before 10:30.

I hope you young whippersnappers don't mind an old guy hanging out....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Zfog said:


> 1. 5 magic mountains-Zach


If you are nice to me I will bring you a Magic Mountain with 5+ years of rest on it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> According to mapquest, the place is 105 miles, 2 hrs from my house. I'll be leaving around 8:30, should get there before 10:30.
> 
> I hope you young whippersnappers don't mind an old guy hanging out....


George I have herfed with guys who have kids that are older than me and there was no lack of conversation or fun! If you smoke you are good to go! And don't worry I look twice as old than I really am.

Sounds like a plan George, looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> If you are nice to me I will bring you a Magic Mountain with 5+ years of rest on it.


As long as your not suggesting a certain type of favor because that may be more up Chris or Veerals alley. lol

Grumpy it will be great to have ya!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

O jeez, that's it I am staying home! I will smoke my Mancini's by myself.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> O jeez, that's it I am staying home! I will smoke my Mancini's by myself.


How are they anyway, I have heard pretty good things about them... for the price point especially.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

1. JR Ultimate Corona. Like to try different wrappers if available as singles or samplers 5 or so all together.

2. 5 Maria Mancini Coronas, or magic mountains if unavailable in corona size


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I really like them, but the ones my coworker gave me that have been buried for 5 years were phenomenal! Sadly I only have 5 of those left but I can share one with ya.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I really like them, but the ones my coworker gave me that have been buried for 5 years were phenomenal! Sadly I only have 5 of those left but I can share one with ya.


That would be delightful, only if your ok with it brother! I wish tomorrow was friday damnit!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

1. 5 Maria Mancini magic mountains-Zach 
2. JR Ultimate Corona. Like to try different wrappers if available as singles or samplers 5 or so all together. Chris
3. 5 Maria Mancini Coronas, or magic mountains if unavailable in corona size Chris


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

What time/how long are you going to be there on Friday? 

There is a slim chance I could get there for a smoke but I am in Lexington until at least 4:00.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bunker said:


> What time/how long are you going to be there on Friday?
> 
> There is a slim chance I could get there for a smoke but I am in Lexington until at least 4:00.


Planning on starting around 3ish or so till they kick us out...literally.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Bunker said:


> What time/how long are you going to be there on Friday?
> 
> There is a slim chance I could get there for a smoke but I am in Lexington until at least 4:00.


I'm probably in RI until 5. Do It!:nod:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

There til 10ish when they close. They have been known to stay open late though....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bunker said:


> What time/how long are you going to be there on Friday?
> 
> There is a slim chance I could get there for a smoke but I am in Lexington until at least 4:00.


Rick until they kick us out we will be there  I will tell him "we drove all the way from Staten Island to be here" and the owner will say "o ok no problem and toss me the keys to lock up when we are done"

Also if anyone is/was interested in trying the Rodrigo cigars I have a 5 pack, so let me know if you want me to bring a tag along with me.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Rick until they kick us out we will be there  I will tell him "we drove all the way from Staten Island to be here" and the owner will say "o ok no problem and toss me the keys to lock up when we are done"
> 
> Also if anyone is/was interested in trying the Rodrigo cigars I have a 5 pack, so let me know if you want me to bring a tag along with me.


_*Your best bet is to just bring every cigar that you own!:nod:*_


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> _*Your best bet is to just bring every cigar that you own!:nod:*_


A few months ago, Ray could have fit all of them in his 5 cigar traveldor....:nod:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> A few months ago, Ray could have fit all of them in his 5 cigar traveldor....:nod:


Oh Snap!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

HAHA bastard! But he is right, I have been smoking about 5 months maybe and for a month I never had more than 10 sticks on hand.

And most of the crap I smoke you don't want anyway.

I will bring a small assortment, because no matter how much I tell myself that the credit card will stay in my pocket I know it's not going to happen!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> HAHA bastard! But he is right, I have been smoking about 5 months maybe and for a month I never had more than 10 sticks on hand.
> 
> And most of the crap I smoke you don't want anyway.
> 
> I will bring a small assortment, because no matter how much I tell myself that the credit card will stay in my pocket I know it's not going to happen!


I was kidding anyway brother. If one of my fellow botl showed up empty handed... he would be given some shit. then smoke all night anyway! Because thats how its done..... but you guys already knew that!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I was kidding anyway brother. If one of my fellow botl showed up empty handed... he would be given *some shit*. then smoke all night anyway! Because thats how its done..... but you guys already knew that!


If I wanted to smoke THAT, I'd scoop it off the sidewalk and save you the trouble.  :tease:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

You knuckleheads need to find a place to herf that isn't 9 hours from me.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

szyzk said:


> You knuckleheads need to find a place to herf that isn't 9 hours from me.


Don't let nine hours keep you from a good time! lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

How far is Warren PA from CI?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

szyzk said:


> You knuckleheads need to find a place to herf that isn't 9 hours from me.


Who you callin a knucklehead??? :fencing::fencing:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That's Mr Fuente Knucklehead to you!

Veeral will cut off your Fuente supply with one phone call.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Got my 30 count traveldor for the herf!!! Woohoo!!! I'll load it up with whatever you guys want to smoke!!! (maybe...)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

The Devils Weed!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Swisher Sweet and Green tube Garcia Vega!!! Please please please


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Zfog said:


> Swisher Sweet and Green tube Garcia Vega!!! Please please please


Be careful what you Red Sox fans wish for, I'm pretty sure Rock is a Yankee fan. eace:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> How far is Warren PA from CI?


With the way I drive about 4 1/2 hours.

Edit: When the weather isn't terrible.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Who you callin a knucklehead??? :fencing::fencing:


:boxing:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Don't let nine hours keep you from a good time! lol


If it was the spring and I could get a day or two off from work it wouldn't stop me.

Of course, the wife might. I can hear it now, "You're driving _how_ far to smoke cigars?"


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Be careful what you Red Sox fans wish for, I'm pretty sure Rock is a Yankee fan. eace:


:mod::mod::mod::mod::mod::mod::mod::mod::mod::mod::mod::mod: Danger there is a possible Yankee fan on the loose.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Definitely not a Yankee fan  I'm a fan of whoever rocks my fantasy baseball stats for the week.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm more of a football guy myself. Although theres nothing like catching a game at Fenway.eace:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> :mod::mod::mod::mod::mod::mod::mod::mod::mod::mod::mod::mod: Danger there is a possible Yankee fan on the loose.


I am the Yankees Fan. and if the herf is a little slow, I'll pull out the Yankees Hat and stir things up.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I am the Yankees Fan. and if the herf is a little slow, I'll pull out the Yankees Hat and stir things up.


Bad form! Zach is nice enough to host IN Mass and here you are already taunting him with NY stuff. Do you Yankee fans have no shame?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Bad form! Zach is nice enough to host IN Mass and here you are already taunting him with NY stuff. Do you Yankee fans have no shame?


Andrew, surely you remember what the Patriots do to the Bills year in and year out, right?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Andrew, surely you remember what the Patriots do to the Bills year in and year out, right?


The Bills do that to themselves year in and year out. Going back at least to all those superbowls when I was a lad.:laugh:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe I'll wear my golden Giambi thong on Saturday....decisions, decisions.

This weekend needs to be here now! I need to get out lmao.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Andrew, surely you remember what the Patriots do to the Bills year in and year out, right?


Yeah, and when Zach and I finally meet I'll punch him for it. But I'll be _nice_ about it.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Maybe I'll wear my golden Giambi thong on Saturday....decisions, decisions.
> 
> This weekend needs to be here now! I need to get out lmao.


The thong can't be very big with all of those 'roids he took.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I am the Yankees Fan. and if the herf is a little slow, I'll pull out the Yankees Hat and stir things up.


You guys are a riot. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

And Veeral where the heck did you get a Yankees condom? and please don't pull it out!:director:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow good size traveldor, i only have a 5 count traveldor ,will have to bring tuperdor lol.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> Wow good size traveldor, i only have a 5 count traveldor ,will have to bring tuperdor lol.


Definitely quite a large traveldor, but I'm also coming from NJ for 2 days and will need to have all of my cigars that I wish to smoke or handout on me.

Between making some shop friendly purchases during the herf, your traveldor and having the ability to restock at home, I don't think you'll need a tuppedor.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol ,thats true i can just drive up the road to my house,eace: forgot your coming from Jersey.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Bump to make sure all locals have seen the thread!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Andrew, surely you remember what the Patriots do to the Bills year in and year out, right?


And of course, everyone knows the difference between a dollar bill and a Buffalo Bill....

A dollar bill is good for four quarters....

And with the off-season the Yankees have had, well, er...never mind. They're irrellevant.

(boy, it's fun to stir the pot!!)


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

It's even funnier because its true!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

2009. thank you. have a nice day.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> 2009. thank you. have a nice day.


fluke


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

2009 is the new 1918


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

3 more days! O YEA!


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Big storm coming hope it doesnt mess with the Herf.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

C'mon...we're in New England...a little snow won't stop us. Well, maybe Jets and Yankees fans could have a problem. They do favor the fair weather! :lalala:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Its on for sure, just lucky this wasn't planned for wednesday. The roads will be bone dry by late thursday!

I'm pumped... won't you too knuckleheads hurry up and make your trek already!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Its on for sure, just lucky this wasn't planned for wednesday. The roads will be bone dry by late thursday!
> 
> I'm pumped... won't you too knuckleheads hurry up and make your trek already!!!


Zach, we're all excited about the trip and would start tomorrow(after the storm) if we could! Some great cigars, fun times and akward moments(when ray walks in with the giambi golden banana hammock):banana:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm pumped, I even told my wife! She actually didn't care at all surprisingly. It's funny how little she cares about cigars. I showed her the beautiful Sol Cubano that Kevin sent me and she could care less. I don't get it but its all good. It sucks because I can't tell her about how nice some of my sticks are because you know how that conversation would go. He sent me an Opus, I wanted to tell her about the generosity by saying how much they can cost. Then she would see how many I have and flip out. lol


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> And of course, everyone knows the difference between a dollar bill and a Buffalo Bill....
> 
> A dollar bill is good for four quarters....


We've got a wiseguy here. You Mass boys better watch your back.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

My wife does not like me smoking cigars ,gets pissed when i smoke them in house lol.I told her that im going to a herf ,and people are coming from Jersey and she said they are driving all the way to just smoke cigars.She just doesn't understand this hobby.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yea by Friday everything will be cleared up, tomorrow snow is supposed to stop by noon!

Tonight and tomorrow on the other hand could be fun here in Staten Island 

My wife is probably glad I am gone for 2 days, but then again she does not care about anything I do, no interest at all.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

My girl is actually meeting up with us when we smoke  

Ray, she's a keeper!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My wife actually showed SLIGHT interest when I packaged my last Duct Tape bomb, she was like WAIIIIIIT you forgot your note, you always send a note LMAO!

And yes Ms, soon to be Mrs. Fuente is a nice gal to keep around.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> My wife actually showed SLIGHT interest when I packaged my last Duct Tape bomb, she was like WAIIIIIIT you forgot your note, you always send a note LMAO!
> 
> And yes Ms, soon to be Mrs. Fuente is a nice gal to keep around.




What are you trying to do, get me married!?!?!?!?! I like my life. :banana:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well if you like your life KEEP IT the way it is and don't get married LMAO!

But Ms Fuente may want to one day, then you have to decide!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

That statement will be past tense if you get married. lol


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

rotflmao Ray and I typed that at the same time!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Marriage is a wonderful institution. 

I just didn't expect to spend the rest of my life in an institution. :drama:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Marriage is a wonderful institution.
> 
> I just didn't expect to spend the rest of my life in an institution. :drama:


AHAHAHA! :bounce::rofl::r


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

:bump::bump::bump:2 Day bumpage:bump::bump::bump:

For those who don't know where we are going: www.70to70*cigars*.com/


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will wear tights if we get 4 more people to come!

O man I can't wait for Friday, it is going to be FUN times!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow, Shenanigans a plenty going down. Many an espresso to be drank.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

O man I <3 me some espresso! This herf just keeps getting better & better!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> O man I <3 me some espresso! This herf just keeps getting better & better!


oh yeah!!!
Anyone here play pool?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Pocket pool? I'm really good at that!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Pocket pool? I'm really good at that!


Can you type at the same time?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Can you type at the same time?


like right now?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> oh yeah!!!
> Anyone here play pool?


not well, but I'm sure you know that.:hurt:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will play, probably lose but I wont make a fool out of myself


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I am just ok but its always a good time.
Just don't play Nolan the manager, he's a ringer. lol


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> like right now?


 sks
sticky keyboard syndrome eh?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> sks
> sticky keyboard syndrome eh?


gross.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> gross.


handiwipes. :couch2:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> handiwipes. :couch2:


Thats just gross. :roll:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think I may stay home now, you guys are freaking me out!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I think I may stay home now, you guys are freaking me out!


 Your the one with wigs and panty hose!!!!:drama:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

I plan on buying a few cigars at lounge ,but this is what i am bringing.
Liga Privada #9 , T52 Flying Pig , Liga T52 ,Rocky Patel Ocean Club,
Tres hermanos from New Orleans,CAO Sopranos edition thats about it 
only have room for 5 in traveldor lol.:target::target::martini::martini:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ziplocadors hold more than 5, I would bring that


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I will wear tights if we get 4 more people to come!


Yeah, and I'll wear my bicycling kit...no wait, nobody needs to see that much spandex! :scared::scared:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Ziplocadors lol good idea i will make one.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Yeah, and I'll wear my bicycling kit...no wait, nobody needs to see that much spandex! :scared::scared:


Thank you! haha
Everyone should by a couple smokes for the lounge letting us hang out all night. I figured most guys new this anywho.
I am only bringing like 25 sticks for the night:bowdown:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will definitely be buying from the lounge, just point me to their $1.25 phillies 

But yea I will definitely be buying some for the trip from the lounge!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I will definitely be buying from the lounge, just point me to their $1.25 phillies
> 
> But yea I will definitely be buying some for the trip from the lounge!


Yeah, my stash is down to nothing, so I will be buying some from the lounge also. I have a shipment of sticks coming in from Bonita Smoke Shop due tomorrow, but mostly cheapos. I will be picking up a few of my current favorites to bring along to pass out, but I think the majority will be from the lounge.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

George and I can have our own Cheap Ash Pass at the shop


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Thank you! haha
> Everyone should by a couple smokes for the lounge letting us hang out all night. I figured most guys new this anywho.
> I am only bringing like 25 sticks for the night:bowdown:


Zach, what do they sell at a decent price? I'll leave that brand at home and just buy a bunch there.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Zach, what do they sell at a decent price? I'll leave that brand at home and just buy a bunch there.


No no....I suggest you bring up all your premiums, for good reasons of course. mwuahahahaa


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> No no....I suggest you bring up all your premiums, for good reasons of course. mwuahahahaa


LOL! That's what I figured you'd say!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> LOL! That's what I figured you'd say!


I yam what I yam and thats all that I yam.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I yam what I yam and thats all that I yam.


At this point in 48 hours, we should have each knocked down 3-4 cigars.  
Zach, update the party list....:drama:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

NICE! like I said 100000 times I can't wait for this weekend!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes sir Mr. Fuente!!!

1. Zach (zfog) - both days
2. Chris (maxpower) - Friday, ?????????
3. Ray (Rock31) - both days, staying over night
4. Veeral (Batista30) - both days, staying over night
5. Al (Asmartbull) - a very probable possibility
6. George (grump1328 ) - Saturday 
7. Roger (Boston Rog) Friday, Saturday?

I am stopping by the 70/70 tomorrow around lunch time to check in and make sure they are ready for a bunch of zany crackpots to be unleashed on their asses!:angel:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Everyone should bring an extra baggie with cigars in it so we can play pass the ziploc


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Yes sir Mr. Fuente!!!
> 
> 1. Zach (zfog) - both days
> 2. Chris (maxpower) - Friday, ?????????
> ...


(just a slight correction on my screen name....)


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Hmmm...I'm expecting a shipment today, this is all of my supply for Saturday. Haven't seen a snowplow anywhere near my street, and it's impassible. FedEx won't be able to get to my house. 
Assuming they plow me out by Saturday morning, I guess I will have to rely entirely on the lounge for my sticks. This could get expensive!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't worry George, we got ya!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Hmmm...I'm expecting a shipment today, this is all of my supply for Saturday. Haven't seen a snowplow anywhere near my street, and it's impassible. FedEx won't be able to get to my house.
> Assuming they plow me out by Saturday morning, I guess I will have to rely entirely on the lounge for my sticks. This could get expensive!


I'm sure the botl's can help you out with that Grump....I mean Grumpy!!!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Well, a plow finally made a single pass on the street, so I should be able to get out of the house either later today or tomorrow. Maybe even the FedEx guy will make it! We got in excess of 20 inches here. :scared:

Should be an easy trip by Saturday!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking forward to it George be safe!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

snow schmow..... yeah snow sucks! My truck is still covered.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That's cause you are lazy, better get it cleaned we are all herfing in it.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

This is what happens when 20 plus inches falls from the sky...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

24 hour bumpage!!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Holy Crap guys.

I just fininshed picking out which sticks to bring and packing them up, and I have a LOT more cigars than I thought I did. 

No wonder the bank account is so much smaller. 

I found it hard to just pick out 10 or so, so I'm rolling with 30-40.

See you tomorrow night knuckleheads!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Give me another year and a half boys. Then I will make to every one of these!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

At this time tomorrow I would have broken 3 pool cues over Chris' head already!

30-40 sticks for one NIGHT WOW!

I think I have 30 total I plan to pack, we shall see what happens later.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> 30-40 sticks for one NIGHT WOW!


And they're all Acids


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

JGD said:


> Give me another year and a half boys. Then I will make to every one of these!


Looking forward to it Jim!

And Chris I bet even Acid's might taste great in the company of you clowns.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just finished herfing at jrs w a bunch of brothers! Where should I upload the pics and creat a thread? - Cigar pics ?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Damn Im missing this? Whens the MA Herf part II happening?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think the next one will be in NJ during spring maybe 

And I know Andrew szcyck (I forget how to spell that) wants to try and get one in PA sometimes, around CI maybe or even down to Holt's!


Hey Chris or Zach do either of these places carry any nice Punch cutters?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dread said:


> Damn Im missing this? Whens the MA Herf part II happening?


You're not missing anything if you show up tomorrow or saturday!!! Woohaa!

I'm pumped for this.:smoke:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I heard that the Mass herf is cancelled!!!!!! is this true???


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> I heard that the Mass herf is cancelled!!!!!! is this true???


I heard the Jets season was canceled come Sunday night! Don't ever say those words brother!

Seriously though I hope they win, would be nice to see NY advance.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I heard the Jets season was canceled come Sunday night!


I heard the same thing!:fencing:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Go ahead and kick me when i'm down!!!! all kidding aside have a blast this weekend!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jim I miss you, I will make the next JR herf 4 Realz!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Its on like donkey kong brothers!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It is now almost 10:00PM and I still need to wash clothes, pack my cigars, cut my hair, shave and figure out how the heck to transport these dog rockets.

Yes I am not addicted to Puff at all!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Well my wife washed my clothes, I'm not gonna shave and I packed my sticks twice days ago. and yes I'm addicted to Puff!!! And I just finally got my 90 days. I'm in trouble...lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I just finished packing my 30 count humidor with goodies you guys will drool over....and I had to bring my five cigar carrier as well.....I can't believe how pumped I am for this!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

My 15 count may be small but it packs a wallop! 
Its not the size its what you do with it!:dizzy:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm gonna wear the same jeans I wore today, not going to shave or cut my hair, my sticks are packed and work is going to suck tomorrow while I get all antsy to get the he'll out of there and to the herf. I will probably take a shower though. You lucky guys.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> You're not missing anything if you show up tomorrow or saturday!!! Woohaa!
> 
> I'm pumped for this.:smoke:


If I didnt already have a tripped planned for RI/MA/and NH next week Id definetly make the roadtrip out there. Next time around Im in, somebody better PM me. Put at the batsignal or something. :lol:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I haven't shaved since a week befor Christmas, haven't cut my hair in over a month....see how special you guys are.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dread said:


> If I didnt already have a tripped planned for RI/MA/and NH next week Id definetly make the roadtrip out there. Next time around Im in, somebody better PM me. Put at the batsignal or something. :lol:


We'll do it. But first, you gotta make it to the one in Jersey springtime. 

BTW, am I the only one washed his OWN clothes(and jeans), got a haircut and will be clean shaven??? Maybe I'm treating you guys with too much respect? :shocked:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Im definetly down for Jersey. I was down there on Monday and loved some of the shops down there. Rubens Smoke Stack is great.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> We'll do it. But first, you gotta make it to the one in Jersey springtime.
> 
> BTW, am I the only one washed his OWN clothes(and jeans), got a haircut and will be clean shaven??? Maybe I'm treating you guys with too much respect? :shocked:


I am pampered by my wife, besides I can't cook and I have her believing that I cant do laundry. I haven't touched fabric softener in a few years!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Dread said:


> If I didnt already have a tripped planned for RI/MA/and NH next week Id definetly make the roadtrip out there. Next time around Im in, somebody better PM me. Put at the batsignal or something. :lol:


Where are you stopping in ri? Doing the 262 tour?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Max_Power said:


> Where are you stopping in ri? Doing the 262 tour?


Yes sir, Ill be at Mr. J's, owl shop in worcester, and a few other places in between.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

I'm sure the Jets will put their best foot forward, for Rex!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> I'm sure the Jets will put their best foot forward, for Rex!


I don't get that fetish at all, I'll stick with T&A.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> I'm sure the Jets will put their best foot forward, for Rex!


OMG. That's all I heard on the radio during my ride home tonight.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Initiating launch sequence for this herf. Certain people should be loading up their cars!!!!! 

Another certain person should be loading up his red wig and his pantyhose!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Initiating launch sequence for this herf. Certain people should be loading up their cars!!!!!
> 
> Another certain person should be loading up his red wig and his pantyhose!!


:woohoo: My cigars are packed but my clothes aren't yet....priorities Zach!

I heard Ray is wearing his pantyhose from his house.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> :woohoo: My cigars are packed but my clothes aren't yet....priorities Zach!
> 
> I heard Ray is wearing his pantyhose from his house.


 Well that should expedite things for him. Now hurry up and get a move on jeez. This is going to be one long day.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> This is going to be one long day.


You're telling me. Reporting in from the office, trying to figure out how to get out of here early today.:rant:

Worst case scenario, I'll see y'all around 6.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> You're telling me. Reporting in from the office, trying to figure out how to get out of here early today.:rant:
> 
> Worst case scenario, I'll see y'all around 6.


Good luck Chris, tell your boss you forgot to wear deodorant! That'll get you rushed out of there!!!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Good luck Chris, tell your boss you forgot to wear deodorant! That'll get you rushed out of there!!!!


What's deodorant?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> What's deodorant?


We don't need no stinkin deodorant! HAHA :flame:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I am going to try to make it down there for a smoke, maybe two (definitely not 10 - you guys are nuts :shocked.

My shoulder/back has been f'd up for the last three days to the point where I can't sit down for more than 30 minutes at a time, and I have been on some interesting meds. 

The snow didn't help (yes, you can run a snow blower with one hand):crutch:
But, I made it to the office today so that means I can go out and play (at least that's my excuse).


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Bunker said:


> I am going to try to make it down there for a smoke, maybe two (definitely not 10 - you guys are nuts :shocked.
> 
> My shoulder/back has been f'd up for the last three days to the point where I can't sit down for more than 30 minutes at a time, and I have been on some interesting meds.
> 
> ...


Good stuff... do you know the where and when?


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Still in Westport anytime after 3:00? (I am probably looking at 5-6ish)


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Bunker said:


> Still in Westport anytime after 3:00? (I am probably looking at 5-6ish)


That works....same time as Chris. I will be there at 3 and the others will follow. Look forward to seeing ya.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

4 hour drive, if I leave now I can make it :lol:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Dread said:


> 4 hour drive, if I leave now I can make it :lol:


Pedal to the metal mate!!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Dread said:


> 4 hour drive, if I leave now I can make it :lol:


3.5 if you don't hit traffic at 84 on the pike!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Friday afternoon around 84 on the pike is usually a nightmare.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Friday afternoon around 84 on the pike is usually a nightmare.


True. I also didn't take into account possible storm related road conditions. 4.5 is more like it.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Next time gents Im in for sure, smoke some 262's for me


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Dread said:


> Next time gents Im in for sure, smoke some 262's for me


I'm bringing enough to share:woohoo:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Good time.

I had to bail early but I was a little smoked out at that point anyway.

An Opus xXx, a Flying Pig (thanks Zach) and Pepin JJ Natural were enough (along with a few bottles of Old Thumper). :thumb:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> And I know Andrew* szcyck *(I forget how to spell that) wants to try and get one in PA sometimes, around CI maybe or even down to Holt's!


That's close enough. Just throw some z's and y's in there and you're fine.

And yes, guys, we need to do something in the east PA/NJ area this spring.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Im down for a NJ/PA herf but my vote is against CI. Lets support the little guys out there.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Just got back home from night one of this epic herf, and I had a blast. It was awesome to meet you guys and I can't wait to do it again tomorrow. 

I am whooped now. Good Night all!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Definately had a great time! I got home and was a walking zombie. Smoked 4 cigars... none for the faint of heart! Good stuff.


PICTURES WILL BE POSTED HAHA!

We had:
Zach-zfog
Veeral-batista (and Ursula) gf
Ray- rock
Chris- max power 
Rick-bunker
Roger-boston rog


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

*2ND DAY FUN*

We had:
Zach-zfog
Veeral-batista (and Ursula) gf
Ray- rock
Chris- max power 
George- Grumpy
Roger-boston rog

Anyone interested in seeing pics please check out the pictures forum!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...g-new-jersey-massachusetts-3.html#post3090005

(there may even be pictures of someone snoring)


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Had a great 2days with all the guys ,I am new to Puff but these guys treated me great.Never been to a Herf but had a great time, still coughing lol.Can't wait for next Hurf .:yo:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

It was great meeting you guys. Had a blast. Looking forward to the next one in the spring!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Boston Rog said:


> Had a great 2days with all the guys ,I am new to Puff but these guys treated me great.Never been to a Herf but had a great time, still coughing lol.Can't wait for next Hurf .


I'm glad you showed up Roger. You're a cool guy and next time it's possible, we'll take you up on the herfin at your house offer :yo:



grumpy1328 said:


> It was great meeting you guys. Had a blast. Looking forward to the next one in the spring!


George, I don't know why you call yourself grumpy, because you're nothing like it! Next time there's a box of Padrons 44/45ths I need to split, I know who to call! :boink:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I had one more smoke last night out at the fire pit once I got home, making it my tenth!

Nothing great though, as my palate was shot by then.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I had one more smoke last night out at the fire pit once I got home, making it my tenth!
> 
> Nothing great though, as my palate was shot by then.


eace: Awesome!!! At least one of us made the goal of 10 smokes!!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> eace: Awesome!!! At least one of us made the goal of 10 smokes!!!


I won't be rushing to do that again anytime soon:twitch:

But I could taste again today, and finally smoked an anejo.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I won't be rushing to do that again anytime soon:twitch:
> 
> But I could taste again today, and finally smoked an anejo.


Today is a day off from smokes. How was the anejo?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Today is a day off from smokes. How was the anejo?


Phenomenal. Glad I stocked up on these and will continue to buy singles as long as they have them. 46 > 55 IMO.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Phenomenal. Glad I stocked up on these and will continue to buy singles as long as they have them. 46 > 55 IMO.


is that something similar to 2>4 ?oke:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> is that something similar to 2>4 ?oke:


No no no......

I thought 2=4.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Are you guys flirting??? This is cute.... awwwwww!oke:oke::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys, please let me know if there are any get togethers in the spring . Red Sox, cigars, beers, and good people = Wicked Pissah Time. :dude:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Hey guys, please let me know if there are any get togethers in the spring . Red Sox, cigars, beers, and good people = Wicked Pissah Time. :dude:


There will be more in the coming months for sure! Just keep an eye on this forum. I also generally will send out PM's to the local "regulars" to make sure everyone can join in.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Hey guys, please let me know if there are any get togethers in the spring . Red Sox, cigars, beers, and good people = crappy awful Time. :dude:


Fixed.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Fixed.


And we were getting along so well until now.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> And we were getting along so well until now.


:blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::tease:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dam you and yer Pinstripes !!!! :beerchug:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeter blows


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Jeter blows.....


Zach.  :rofl:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Jeter blows


I can't completely knock Jeter, how he managed to keep a high-profile SS job for so long with the defensive agility of a 40-year-old first baseman is quite a feat.

Now A-Rod, he definitely blows.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

So, the question is....where are we all getting together to watch the home opener vs the spankees and smoke ??:banana:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> So, the question is....where are we all getting together to watch the home opener vs the spankees and smoke ??:banana:


That is a good question indeed.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

How is the food at Fenway?


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> So, the question is....where are we all getting together to watch the home opener vs the spankees and smoke ??:banana:


That's a Friday afternoon at 2:00, that might have to be 1/2 vacation day.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> How is the food at Fenway?


"the sausage guy" has incredible sandwiches right outside the park.

Inside, I guess it's your normal ballpark fare. Hot dogs always taste better at the games.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Expensive !!! Just like the beer !!!:jaw:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> How is the food at Fenway?


Overpriced and shitty, just like every ballpark in America, but it's not the food that gets you.

I defy anyone who is over 5' 8" and weighs more than 150lbs (which I haven't been since I was around 14) to sit in those seats for 9 innings.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I will take the Garden for 3 periods anyday. :hail:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I will have to bow out if its a friday, but I'm down for a mini herf any weekend!





Jeter and A-Rod blow


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bunker said:


> Overpriced and shitty, just like every ballpark in America, but it's not the food that gets you.
> 
> I defy anyone who is over 5' 8" and weighs more than 150lbs (which I haven't been since I was around 14) to sit in those seats for 9 innings.


I'm out LMAO!

I sat in the new Shea last year no issue, quite comfortable!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I'm out LMAO!
> 
> I sat in the new Shea last year no issue, quite comfortable!


Too bad the Mets play there ound:

If only we could pick up the Pirates new ballpark (not like anyone is using it in Pittsburgh) and drop it next to the Charles somewhere I might be convinced to actually go to a game.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Actually me to Zach. I work nights all week. So def any weekend.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Actually me to Zach. I work nights all week. So def any weekend.


I am going to RI next weekend to meet up with Chris (MaxPower) I am sure you can tag along! We will be as usual smoking dog rockets! :rofl:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I am going to RI next weekend to meet up with Chris (MaxPower) I am sure you can tag along! We will be as usual smoking dog rockets! :rofl:


Yup. Dog Rockets.

ound:


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Yup. Dog Rockets.
> 
> ound:


Let me know when, I may be able to escape for a few hours


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the invite Zach. I am taking my son to the Bruins vs San Jose game sat afternoon, then we're going to a buddies for Superbowl party sunday. Have fun man, please keep me in mind. Thinking maybe in the spring, throwing an invite out for cigars and horseshoes at my place some sat afternoon.:new_all_coholic:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds good to me brother, I forgot about the superbowl myself!


----------

